# G Day from Australia



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

G Day to all 

A little about my self im 40 and from melbourne Australia . My daughter at age 4 was watching foxtel and they had a kids program on what everyone in the good oll usa is doing on halloween . And see asked if see could put on a little party . A bunch of tissues on string as ghosts and a pumpkin we made from paper mache etc . But even with this small amount of effort we had a fantastic time at the party playing games etc and also realy enjoyed making the basic props . 

Fast foward 5 years this is now a annual event and we now have some lighting a fogger etc . Its kept growing and friends etc are now dieing to attend each year as our whole family puts in a great deal of effort and everyone who attends has a fantastic time . 

This year myself and the kids have decided we want to take this to a new level , so we looked around the net and found this site started reading and found the people to be very open and helpful . We are now in full on paper mache mode and want to build some of the great props etc that are fairly common here , but very fun indeed . 

Being from australia its very hard to find much re halloween . Our neighbours thought it was all quite weird until they attended and are now over the moon each time halloween arrives ( yes the adults are just as exited as the children are ) Its a great family event with lots of fun , games and spooks . 

So thats it in a nut shell 

Halloween is a americian tradition that everyone here seems and should cherish , we like the good people here found out that its more than just frights etc . Its about family , friends ,fun and frights that young and old can enjoy  

Regards 

Criss


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Absolutely and welcome Criss


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

G Day back at you. 

Glad you found us. Lots to learn here. 

Your party sounds like fun. Now get to building.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's awesome! Spreading the Halloween cheer  welcome


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Criss!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yea! Another international convert. Welcome to the forum Criss


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

What a great thing you are doing down there! Have fun! Hope you find us helpful!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!
.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

> Its about family , friends ,fun and frights that young and old can enjoy


You figured it out perfectly! I couldn't have said it any better myself....welcome to hauntforum!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Criss..
glad we can help you.
make sure you post some pics of your party.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

good day to you mate & welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Criss. I don't think I've ever heard the meaning of Halloween described more accurately. It is all about fun, family, scares. Glad to hear that you're taking our tradition and making it your own.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Welcome aboard, Criss. Can't wait to see what you do with the kids this year. Don't forget to take pics and let us know how it goes.

Glad to see your are spreading the weird......LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Criss, we have several posts on food for Halloween parties, parties and the inventive games people have done, and of course lots and lots of ideas for crafts! To say everything is fair dink'um is an understatement!

Welcome and throw another corpse on the Bar-B for us!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And so Halloween spreads its tendrils farther, Muhahahahaha.

Greetings and welcome Criss, glad to have you as part of this family.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome. It's exciting to see this tradition spread to other countries.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome!!!! Hope you like your new home!!! Trust me, if your looking for new ideas and plenty of help, you've come to the right place!!!!! Just _*SCREAM*_ and someone is bound to hear ya! I think.... :devil: hehehehe LOL


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

Great to have you aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome! This forum is all about fun.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

G Day to you! And as scareme said, fun fun fun is the order here!


----------

